# Flow M11



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

They'll ride well, but you may not want to deal with strapping in or releasing them in deep snow if you do that a lot. 2013 fixes that but if you want sale... yeah.


----------



## Antigravity19 (Feb 7, 2012)

Nivek said:


> They'll ride well, but you may not want to deal with strapping in or releasing them in deep snow if you do that a lot. 2013 fixes that but if you want sale... yeah.


Alright I'm new to dealing with deep snow. Mostly boarded icey midwest runs, now out west I don't know everything to plan for.

What is the downside to these bindings? Not being able to see? Snow build up?

What are the 2013 improvements?

Sorry if I seem like a noob. It has been 5 years since my last major boarding purchase (- my new board two days ago).

Thanks


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

Downsides to Flow:
- requires dialing in (improved next year with full size ratchets)
- not the easiest to get in/out in deep powder (improved by full size ratchets)
- difficult to kick boot in if set too tight (improved next year by an active strap that opens up as you recline the highback)

Having said that, the mini ratchets used up to 2012 models are really not bad at all. I've never had any part of my Flows jam from snow/ice.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

^^Pretty much nailed it.


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

ive got flow 5s on my board and i love them. They do take some time to get them adjusted just right so they are tight enough but you can still put your boot in, but after you get that sorted out they are awesome.


----------



## Red (Feb 9, 2012)

I've had the Quattro SEs for 3 years now and they are the only bit of kit I own that I'm not thinking about replacing other than my boots.

If you've had a look at how they work you should get the pros and cons.

Pros
- only takes seconds to clip in off a chair. If you're doing lots of short runs you will probably get another couple of runs in over a day
- once you get the hang of it, you can jump off the chair, clip in and go without ever stopping
- once you get the tension of the front webbing just right you are set for the whole season. Say goodbye to compromising a run because a strap was too tight or too loose
- you can keep moving on flats easier because you don't always have to stop to bind up once you get some momentum

Cons
- in powder that comes over your boot they are more difficult to take off because you need clearance to bring the back down. Same for putting back on!
- some people claim that they don't hold you in as well, but tbh I'm not good enough to have noticed that. Maybe you won't either, depending on your level
- when you get ice build-up under the heel/toe, your perfectly adjusted webbing becomes too tight. You need to clear it out at the top of a run. Takes as long as binding up regular bindings

Overall, I would recommend these to anyone up to Advanced as they save so much time and frustration.


----------



## mattybee (Dec 11, 2012)

does anyone know if these bindings with the adapter on burton est board have any negatives by using the adapter?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

If you are taking Flows into powder then put some pull straps on the mini ratchets. Last year at Keystone with my NXT-ATSE's I got stuck on my back in powder in a creek. With my glove on I couldn't get under the ratchets to release them. If I had taken a glove off it would have surely filled with snow. I ended up flipping over and almost going face first into water.


----------



## mattybee (Dec 11, 2012)

thanks I will do that. 

I was actually wondering if using the adapter specifically would cause any issues? for example: The binding gets raised up a bit or the range of settings allowed with ICS is limited because of the adapter.


----------

